# Reef Octopus bh1000 mod?



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

I just got one for my solana 34G, and the intake is too short for the water level in the rear chambers. I'm having a helluva time trying to find tubing that fits to extend the length of the intake. Anyone have any ideas?

Thx
SMCx


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

What is the diameter of the tube? Remember Octopus uses metric.
You might have to rig something up to compensate for the difference in the metric dimension?


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Outside diameter is just under 1 inch. I've been to home despot and they don't have anything that will fit


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah, it is hard to find metric here which is kinda funny. 
You will have to go 3/4" and dremel the inside out until it fits. Or go 1" and fill the gap with silicone (reef safe), let it harden and then put it on?


----------



## Nel5 (Apr 15, 2012)

*reef octopus*

I do not know if my experience with the NWB 150 helps. I just made an output vent for the skimmer yesterday. It has a 40mm output. I used a 1.5 inch sched 40 T and dremel the inner openning just enough to fit a 1.5 schedule 40 pipe with sandpaper at the tip. I then proceed to use a large grit sandpaper wrap to the end of the pipe and slowly sand the openning with a rotating motion until it fit the skimmer discharge pipe. Saved me from buying the $55 output vent.


----------



## smcx (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. Looks like it's McGuiver time.


----------



## liz (Jan 16, 2008)

Nel5 said:


> I do not know if my experience with the NWB 150 helps. I just made an output vent for the skimmer yesterday. It has a 40mm output. I used a 1.5 inch sched 40 T and dremel the inner openning just enough to fit a 1.5 schedule 40 pipe with sandpaper at the tip. I then proceed to use a large grit sandpaper wrap to the end of the pipe and slowly sand the openning with a rotating motion until it fit the skimmer discharge pipe. Saved me from buying the $55 output vent.


That is basically what I did with my reef Octopus skimmer to match up the output to make a vent.


----------

